# How life began on Earth..as reported on MSN



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

http://specials.msn.com/msnvideo/video?videoid=5a9d8862-4cc9-45ef-b3bf-c2511fda64af&from=en-us_msnhp

Enjoy


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

I watched this video this morning, interesting.



.... and Atheists,Naturalists and the like call us crazy. 


"There was all this fire and gas and stuff(where did that come from??) and then these astroids flew in and landed in the ocean and that made DNA. Thats where humans and roaches come from."


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> http://specials.msn.com/msnvideo/video?videoid=5a9d8862-4cc9-45ef-b3bf-c2511fda64af&from=en-us_msnhp
> 
> Enjoy



freaking sweet.

thanks for posting!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 3, 2012)

"..defies the laws of probability.....improbable coincidences....but luck strikes again"  Don't you guys like that part?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a thrilling video!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> "..defies the laws of probability.....improbable coincidences....but luck strikes again"  Don't you guys like that part?



Yea, and if it weren't for the conclusions you would have to make by denying this video(intelligent designer), you would be calling anybody that had this crazy theory that "defies the laws of probability" a nut job.

All because you don't want to accept the facts that point to intelligent design, you'll buy this theory.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> "..defies the laws of probability.....improbable coincidences....but luck strikes again"  Don't you guys like that part?



lol    I absolutely loved it!     Did you guys see that oily glob with the genetic material inside?   

Sweet!


----------



## JFS (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> you don't want to accept the facts that point to intelligent design



Such as?


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> Such as?



Everything that exists must have a creator, that creator I god, which is eternal and therefore doesn't need a creator.

clever bit of sophistry


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> Such as?



as the video states...their explanation 'defies the laws of probability' and that it would take "a chain of improbably coincidences" to come about by chance.   

You'd think that instead of saying "defy the laws of probability" that they'd just look for another theory.

To me, that's pretty good evidence for design.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> Such as?


At the risk of being rediculed by Ambush(I think he doesn't like the article because he knows it's true)...... http://www.dwillard.org/articles/artview.asp?artID=42

You could actually scroll down the page and start at "The argument at stage one proceeds from the nature and the existence of the physical"



Four said:


> Everything physical that exists must have a creator, that creator I god, which is eternal and therefore doesn't need a creator.
> 
> clever bit of sophistry



Added a word for ya'


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

You post a video made the the discovery channel about abiogenesis.. and somehow you're able to pull a couple sensationalist lines out of the video and attempt to use it to bolster an intelligent design argument?

A position that has no weight at all in the scientific community, nor any of the civilized world besides the U.S. and especially not the video posted...

I don't get it, apologists in this forum are constantly posting great scientific articles and attempt to use them to show that science doesn't work, or that evolution is silly...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

Four said:


> You post a video made the the discovery channel about abiogenesis.. and somehow you're able to pull a couple sensationalist lines out of the video and attempt to use it to bolster an intelligent design argument?


To be fair....http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7430740&postcount=4


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> To be fair....http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7430740&postcount=4



He just headed the argument off at the pass. Obviously this being posted by a theist, it's clear the motivation.


----------



## JFS (Dec 3, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> as the video states...their explanation 'defies the laws of probability' and that it would take "a chain of improbably coincidences" to come about by chance.



That begs the question entirely.  No one knows what the odds are, and even if we did an unlikely event doesn't give evidence of supernatural intervention.  

The question of first cause is beyond our knowledge, and the "everything needs a creator but god" is just a huge emotional cop out.   There is evidence of natural process.  There is no evidence of god.  Let's stick with what we know.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> That begs the question entirely.  No one knows what the odds are, and even if we did an unlikely event doesn't give evidence of supernatural intervention.
> 
> The question of first cause is beyond our knowledge, and the "everything needs a creator but god" is just a huge emotional cop out.   There is evidence of natural process.  There is no evidence of god.  Let's stick with what we know.



We do know the odds...or pretty close.   (this was stated in another thread, too)

1 in 10^250     beyond reason.   beyond being impossible.   beyond the number of atoms in the universe.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> an unlikely event doesn't give evidence of supernatural intervention.


It also doesn't rule it out.  



JFS said:


> The question of first cause is beyond our knowledge, and the "everything needs a creator but god" is just a huge emotional cop out.   There is evidence of natural process.


Everything *physical* does need a creator. God is eternal, unlike physical matter.



JFS said:


> There is no evidence of god, that I will accept.  Let's stick with what I know.


----------



## JFS (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> It also doesn't rule it out.



OK, I'll give you that.  

As for the rest of it, well, it's just god of the gaps.  What you don't, or can't, know is just allocated to god.   I could live with that, but let's not go to far and claim that somehow this is "evidence" of anything supernatural.  It's just relabled ignorance.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

JFS said:


> OK, I'll give you that.
> 
> As for the rest of it, well, it's just god of the gaps.  What you don't, or can't, know is just allocated to god.   I could live with that, but let's not go to far and claim that somehow this is "evidence" of anything supernatural.  It's just relabled ignorance.



As oppose to just plain ol' ignorance, i.e. science doesn't have the answer so the answer doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> God is eternal, unlike physical matter.



Source?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 3, 2012)

Four said:


> Source?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, and if it weren't for the conclusions you would have to make by denying this video(intelligent designer), you would be calling anybody that had this crazy theory that "defies the laws of probability" a nut job.
> 
> All because you don't want to accept the facts that point to intelligent design, you'll buy this theory.



Being that there are birth defects, 90% of all species that have ever lived are now extinct because they could not adapt to changes in the world , 1/3 conceptions result in a miscarry, humans are born with tails, people have facial hair like wherewolves, and on and on and on DOES NOT speak too highly for the intelligence of a designer. If our earth was created by pieces of an exploding star or planet you "intelligent design" fans still say "well something HAD to create that planet" Maybe so maybe not BUT that spin does not add up to what the Bible says so I highly doubt it is the God many of you worship.


----------



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)

are we talking about normal creation? (like mass creates gravity)

or we talking ID?

Because yes.. to the best of our knowledge, the universe was CREATED... by the big bang roughly 14 billion years ago


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Being that there are birth defects, 90% of all species that have ever lived are now extinct because they could not adapt to changes in the world , 1/3 conceptions result in a miscarry, humans are born with tails, people have facial hair like wherewolves, and on and on and on DOES NOT speak too highly for the intelligence of a designer. If our earth was created by pieces of an exploding star or planet you "intelligent design" fans still say "well something HAD to create that planet" Maybe so maybe not BUT that spin does not add up to what the Bible says so I highly doubt it is the God many of you worship.



someone was born with full tail?   Is there a link?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

nevermind, I found a link.   lol    looks like fatty tumors from what I read....no bone...no hair....    it also begs the question....

if you think these are vestigial, are humans evolved from monkeys or apes?    I always thought that apes were our supposed ancestor????


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> someone was born with full tail?   Is there a link?



We're all born with tails, but there are freaky people that have larger ones than others.

its like how whale skeletons have little feet that do nothing


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

Four said:


> We're all born with tails, but there are freaky people that have larger ones than others.
> 
> its like how whale skeletons have little feet that do nothing



lol     the 'feet' are used in copulation.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> nevermind, I found a link.   lol    looks like fatty tumors from what I read....no bone...no hair....    it also begs the question....
> 
> if you think these are vestigial, are humans evolved from monkeys or apes?    I always thought that apes were our supposed ancestor????



Your a smart guy. It doesn't take but 3 seconds to find out out that humans and apes evolved from a common ancestor.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Your a smart guy...




Thank you, Bullet


----------



## bullethead (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thank you, Bullet



I meant it.


----------

